# Official bulls vs. Knicks



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

Official bulls vs. Knicks
7:30 PM 
WGN

Knicks play on Friday so they should be tired while the bulls well rested.

Expect Eddy do dominate
Tyson to dominate Othella Harrington
Marshall to abuse Spreewell in the post
Spreewell to abuse Marshall in the Perimiter
Houston to torch Jalen for 40
Jamal to have a great game for his birthday which was yesterday
Jay to have a great game because he's playing against the knicks, his home team.

Keys to the game...
Bulls need to pound the ball down low to Marshall when he's matched up with Spreewell, this will get Latrell tired and less effective come crunchtime, hopefully.

Bulls need to run run and run.. Knicks played on Wednesday night and are playing Friday night, so they should be burned out while the bulls will be on fresh legs. Though the bulls could come out lethargic which happens when we get too much rest.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

*ATTENTION!!! EROB HAS NOT LEFT THE BUILDING!!!!!!!!!*

who said rats leave a sinking ship?

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...bulls,1,1031582.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines



*"Cartwright also will have veteran forward Eddie Robinson at his disposal. Robinson, who has missed the last 13 games with a strained right hamstring, will be activated on Saturday after participating in two full practices."* 


Based on this info I predict a well rested ERob will go for his first career triple-double with:

28 points, 14 boards, 10 steals, 4 assists & 2 blocks!


Curry finally cracks 30 in both points and minutes!

Tyson with double figure rebounds and blocks!

Jamal & JWill will shine in the backcourt after Jalen & Spree get thrown out of the game for fighting in the 1st quarter!

Bull 111
Knicks 89


:grinning:


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Chicago needs to win to help the Wizards stay above the Knicks.


----------



## Agent911 (Jul 11, 2002)

Well, the Bulls have been pretty accomodating to the Wiz in head-to-head matchups. Maybe that trend continues.

Bulls 101
Knicks 95


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

It all hinges on our post play. If we get great post play, we win. If we don't, we lose.

The Knicks dont have anyone who can really stop Eddy. The gameplan has to be feed it to him early and often. Pound it inside repeatedly. I cannot stress this enough. Get the Knicks in early FT and keep going inside. It will open up the outside later. 

Chandler has to play good defense and rebound well. The Knicks are small, so the Bulls should rule the boards. Their is no reason why they shouldn't. Curry should come up with 10 rebounds if given time. Again, there is no legit reason as to why he shouldn't against the Knicks.

Finally, Crawford has to keep playing well. Hes been shooting better as of late and must continue to do so. When the Bulls pound the ball inside, Crawford should have open J's from the outside later on as a result. He needs to knock them down to keep the Knicks from doubling inside all the time.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Bulls-107
Knicks-101


----------



## BTU2K2 (Mar 22, 2003)

Knicks win by 25.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BTU2K2</b>!
> Knicks win by 25.


lol 2 dumb posts in a row... your first one was closed and this one has no chance of happening LOLOLOL

Come on hawk. Talk about the game and dont focus on the poster. Your better than this. truebluefan


----------



## BTU2K2 (Mar 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> lol 2 dumb posts in a row... your first one was closed and this one has no chance of happening LOLOLOL


dawg its gonna happen. Just like all them peeps who said the bulls would beat the grizz, then what happend? grizz blew them out the water like north korea on iraq. Knicks win by 25, Houston drops at least 42, Jay Williams is gonna need a tissue, and Jalen Rose will be in handcuffs being escorted out of MSG. Should be close for awhile, but once the bulls are down at halftime they just gonna give up. Don't hate, dont hate...


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BTU2K2</b>!
> 
> 
> WTF??? look dawg its gonna happen. Just like all them peeps who said the bulls would beat the grizz, then what happend? grizz blew them out the water like north korea on iraq. Knicks win by 25, Houston drops at least 42, Jay Williams is gonna need a tissue, and Jalen Rose will be in handcuffs being escorted out of MSG. Should be close for awhile, but once the bulls are down at halftime they just gonna give up. Don't hate, dont hate...


First of all, North Korea isn't attacking Iraq. Second of all, the game isn't in MSG, it is in the UC. 3rd of all, it is hard _not_ to "hate" [strike]someone who displays so much ignorance.[/strike]edited by truebluefan


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Oh, Bulls by 10.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Guys, lets focus on the game tonight and not on what you might think about a poster. Lets not make it personal


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Otello Anthony and Kurt Thomas will dominate Curry and Chandler for 50 pts combined. Spree and Houston will do their work tonight putting them over the Wizards in their playoff hunt.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Wow has this thread gone to heck.

Guys I understand your frustration with inane and non-sensical comments. A few thoughts:

1) Use the ignore feature.
2) Those in the know can tell who the fools are that are spouting off just to be seen.
3) Maybe once a year we can have a thread that consists of the stupidest predictions, comments and worthless posts for that year. Or maybe we can have a useless posts forum....It would certainly be long and I probably wouldn't read it, but atleast there would be a place to put the trash and agressive trash talking and poster bashing.

Hey, there's a thought for getting more supporting members - A Poster bashing forum open only to subscribing memebrs.......hmmmm.


Bulls are playing for pride and development, while the Knicks fight for a playoff spot. Usually that means trouble for the non-playoff team. Bulls are at home. 


Bulls 103 - Knicks 98

Go Bulls


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Guys, lets focus on the game tonight and not on what you might think about a poster. Lets not make it personal


sorry TBF... I just can't stand knicks fans you know


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

Bulls have a big schedule advantage.

Bulls- three days rest
Knicks- fourth game in five nights.

Spree and Houston played big minutes last night.

Knicks fighting for play-off spot
Bulls playing for pride.

Knicks playing well.
Though Knicks still weak where the Bulls are strong...in the paint.

Would predict a Bulls' win, but I have sooooo so so much adverse power with my predictions, that if I do predict a Bulls' win, then the Bulls' will lose.

So I'm predicting that the Kincks win by ten....

102 to 92.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Curry/Chandler _SHOULD_ be able to dominate.... I think they will both have double/doubles tonight


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

sweet Robi to Craw back to Robi for the 'oop.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Can we lobby to play all 82 games at home?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

This might be the game Eddy tops 30 points


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Why doesn't JAy-BUST go to Curry? Maybe there's more to that incident than we thought. I think Jay hates Curry. Put Crawford in there along with Rose because our secondary sucks. If your bench is worse than the Knicks then there's a problem.


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

I thought Jay did a pretty good job in there. besides were'nt they only in together for 2 minutes max?


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Jamal
10 pts and 7 assists at the half.

We don't need Jay on this team. Package him along with our pick this year for Lebrone because Jay is killing this team with his whining.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

what a stupid *** foul by tyson at the end of the half... god!


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> 
> 
> We don't need Jay on this team. Package him along with our pick this year for Lebrone because Jay is killing this team with his whining.


whoever had the #1 pick would REJECT this offer


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> whoever had the #1 pick would REJECT this offer


I don't know. If we had the 3rd or 2nd pick and we package it along with Jay, I think they would seriously need to consider such a package. BTW, the only two guys I want out of this draft are Darko and Lebrone James.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know. If we had the 3rd or 2nd pick and we package it along with Jay, I think they would seriously need to consider such a package. BTW, the only two guys I want out of this draft are Darko and Lebrone James.


Don't like Carmelo Anthony?


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Crawford on his way to a triple double.*

Does he shoot at the Knicks basket like RDavis.:grinning:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

14 points, 9 assists, 7 rebounds

Too bad he will be on the bench all 4th quarter.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kid Crawford</b>!
> 14 points, 9 assists, 7 rebounds
> 
> Too bad he will be on the bench all 4th quarter.



So will Curry as he approaches 25 points, that way he can't get 30 points. Leave it to BC.....:no:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

WTF!?!

Can someone please tell me why Jay and Brunson can play together, but not Jay and Jamal? BC, c'mon!!


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

BC needs to be shot. If we lose this game, Jay supporters are going to say that the reason we lost because Jamal has a good game. What a joke!!!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> BC needs to be shot. If we lose this game, Jay supporters are going to say that the reason we lost because Jamal has a good game. What a joke!!!


I am a Jay supporter.............whats your point?


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Who the hell does Brunson think he is?


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Curry foul and it counts!!!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

JC still on the bench, after a near triple double through 3 quarters. Amazing.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

If Crawford sits for the entire 4th quarter, I am going to hurl. It's okay for Jay to get his triple double but it's not okay for Jamal to get his first triple double. Way to go, Bill. I wouldn't be surprised if Jamal lits our sorry *** team for the next decade once he ditches this sorry *** franchise.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Brunson is killing this team. 2 turnovers in a row? Pathetic.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

New career high for EDDY:grinning:


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

It's the Rose odor again. God, I hope we would cut this loser over the summer.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Rose bricks, Jamal could have had assist #10. Lead down to 2.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> It's the Rose odor again. God, I hope we would cut this loser over the summer.



Now theres a great idea. Rose is still the best overall player on this team. Not to mention that cutting him doesn't help us with cap room. Great idea.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

man Tyson has fouled a shooter shooting a 3 pointer TWICE tonight... this has to stop


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*Anybody noticed....*

EROB's statline?

4 points
5 rebounds
3 assists


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Is it just me or was Jay playing 2 while Brunson was in the backcourt?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Jamal is so close! I don't think he's gonna get it though.

20, 9, 9


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

28 points 9 rebounds for Curry
12 points and 12 rebounds for Chandler


Good job by your big's.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Now theres a great idea. Rose is still the best overall player on this team. Not to mention that cutting him doesn't help us with cap room. Great idea.


Best overall player? Are you kidding me? I would take Rick Fox, Battier, or Horry over this loser right now. He does more harm than good. His "D" is pathetic.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> 
> 
> Best overall player? Are you kidding me? I would take Rick Fox, Battier, or Horry over this loser right now. He does more harm than good. His "D" is pathetic.



Rick Fox? You just lost all credibility with that. Rose is the better player NOW than any of those you mentioned. Is he a great player? No. But he's a good player. His defense isnt stellar, Ill give you that.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Anybody noticed....*



> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> EROB's statline?
> 
> 4 points
> ...


Are those his entire 2002-2003 season stats? 

Some return on the investment. Krause really screwed the pooch, with that signing. All that money for a 3 and it's the team's biggest need.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I think Crawford is our best overall player.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

The best part about Eddy's 30 is it put the Bulls ahead by 4, with 50 seconds to go.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

EDDY 30 points 9 rebounds
JAMAL 20 points -9 rebounds-10 ASSISTS
TYSON 12 points-12 rebounds

Can you say 
1
2
3
????????


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kid Crawford</b>!
> I think Crawford is our best overall player.


Everyone uses Rose as a scapegoat........but Im not going into that.



OT: Nice call about that "We all Die Someday" song.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

EVERYONE PRAY CRAWFORD GETS 1 MORE REBOUND!!!!!


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

Crawford's 10th assist comes on Eddy's 30th point. Sweet. And it gave us a 4 point lead.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

One rebound...


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

Curry gets 30!!!!!


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

I think I'll pray that they hold on for the win.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Put everyone at the 3 point line, let Crawford go into the post. Someone shoot and miss, let Craw get rebound.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Damn Tyson!!

He stole Crawford's rebound!


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

Crawford...I think I'm in love!!!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kid Crawford</b>!
> Damn Tyson!!
> 
> He stole Crawford's rebound!



Crawford is looking great these past few games. Hopefully Jamal can play SG, and Jay PG next year.........that would make me happy!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Crawford is looking great these past few games. Hopefully Jamal can play SG, and Jay PG next year.........that would make me happy!


Hell No!

Crawford plays PG and Jay goes away! That makes me happy.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kid Crawford</b>!
> 
> 
> Hell No!
> ...


Exactly. Why would you change Jamal to sg when he's thriving at pg. The guy is 6'5 and can play pg. I think I would put him there at pg and package Jay along with our pick for an awesome sf/sg combo prospect.


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

Dang. I love JayW too. I give up.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BTU2K2</b>!
> Knicks win by 25.


OOPS!


----------



## PrimeTime (Jan 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly. Why would you change Jamal to sg when he's thriving at pg. The guy is 6'5 and can play pg. I think I would put him there at pg and package Jay along with our pick for an awesome sf/sg combo prospect.


GREAT POINT!...why change Jamal's status right now, when he can dominate other point guards with his length, speed, & killer-crossover....why move him to SG so Jay Will can play PG?...makes no sense....trade Jay Will while his value is still hot....he'll be a great player elsewhere i'm pretty sure...but Jamal is great for us right now & will be even greater down the line...

TRADE Jay Will...Jalen Rose...E-Rob
UPGRADE the SG & SF position
I'm really campaigning for this!

Crawford-Tyson-Eddy------->this going to be a GREAT nucleus for this Bulls team.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> Put everyone at the 3 point line, let Crawford go into the post. Someone shoot and miss, let Craw get rebound.


Geez too bad Crawford didn't pull a Ricky Davis :laugh: 

I used to think that Crawford needed to be shifted over to the 2 for Williams to play point. After the past three weeks, I don't know. Crawford has played amazing... I actually got to watch this game on MSG tonight and Crawford could have easily had 15 or more assists if Eddy didnt fumble a few early passes and Jalen didnt miss those open jumpers.

Wow. He's the real deal. Would all the people saying a 2nd rounder for him would be a steal for the Bulls please stand up? You've been absolutely embarassed... it would have made us the laughing stock of the NBA.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

QUOTE]Hell No! Crawford plays PG and Jay goes away! That makes me happy.[[/QUOTE]

Amen! I told everyone that we should have never draft that midget in the first place. He was a great college player, but he'll only ever be a decent NBA player, at best. JC is where it's at. And if Cartright wouldn't have had his head up his arse for most of the season, the Bulls would have a heck of a lot more wins. Can you imagine what the Bulls would have accomplished if they had been coached by someone who had inspired confidenced in JC and Eddy? Someone who wasn't yanking them because they missed a shot or had a mishap on D? Can you imagine if JC would have played the whole season with the confidence that he is playing with now? It would have been sick.

If I were JC, I'd go up to Krause and I'd lay it on the line. I'd say you've go two choices, trade me or get rid of Cartright. And if I were Krause, I'd be showing Coach Cartwrong and the rest of his incompentent coaching staff (less Pete Meyers) the door.

Oh yeah, and forget the stupid idea of playing JWill at PG and JC at SG. JC is a bonafide PG, without debate. JWill is a defensive liability and would make a decent back up PG, at best. Rose is the SG. Marshall, ERob, Hassell are SFs. Chandler and Fizer are PFs, and the man in the middle is E-Dubbs.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

We need John Paxson somewhere on our staff.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> QUOTE]Hell No! Crawford plays PG and Jay goes away! That makes me happy.
> Amen! I told everyone that we should have never draft that midget in the first place. He was a great college player, but he'll only ever be a decent NBA player, at best. JC is where it's at. And if Cartright wouldn't have had his head up his arse for most of the season, the Bulls would have a heck of a lot more wins. Can you imagine what the Bulls would have accomplished if they had been coached by someone who had inspired confidenced in JC and Eddy? Someone who wasn't yanking them because they missed a shot or had a mishap on D? Can you imagine if JC would have played the whole season with the confidence that he is playing with now? It would have been sick.
> 
> If I were JC, I'd go up to Krause and I'd lay it on the line. I'd say you've go two choices, trade me or get rid of Cartright. And if I were Krause, I'd be showing Coach Cartwrong and the rest of his incompentent coaching staff (less Pete Meyers) the door.


looks like you and KC will become FAST FRIENDS lol


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!]
> 
> Amen! I told everyone that we should have never draft that midget in the first place.


That had me LMAO! :laugh:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kid Crawford</b>!
> 
> 
> That had me LMAO! :laugh:


lol I knew you would like that... that was funny though


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

1st Choice to Coach the Bulls: Larry Bird
2nd Choice: Chuck Daly
3rd Choice: Jeff Van Gundy
4th Choice: John Paxson (who would probably be an excellent head coach except for the fact that he has too much history with Krause)


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

_Amen! I told everyone that we should have never draft that midget in the first place. He was a great college player, but he'll only ever be a decent NBA player, at best. *JC is where it's at.*_

This is sig material! Funny stuff. :laugh:


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Anyway, I'm off to bed ya'all. I am flattered that Kid Craw has decided (at least for now) to use my post for his signature quote. Take care and Go Bulls!


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> 
> 
> Geez too bad Crawford didn't pull a Ricky Davis :laugh:
> ...


isnt it funny how the normal crew hasnt shown up here as much since jamal broke out? LoL.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

I think you guys are giving up on Jay WIlliams a bit to early. As a blazer fan, we did that..and it ended up blowing up in our faces when we traded him....Jermaine Oneal! Give Jay 1-2 more years


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life_1</b>!
> I think you guys are giving up on Jay WIlliams a bit to early. As a blazer fan, we did that..and it ended up blowing up in our faces when we traded him....Jermaine Oneal! Give Jay 1-2 more years


The difference is that portland traded oneal for a washed up undersized center. It was an idiot trade.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

True, but that's not the point. We didn't know what kind of player Jerm would turn into. IMO, Jay Williams needs 1-2 more years.. But from what I've seen, he looks like he's more of a SG than a pure PTG...in a Damon Stoudamire mold.( no pun intended )


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> QUOTE]Hell No! Crawford plays PG and Jay goes away! That makes me happy.[


Amen! I told everyone that we should have never draft that midget in the first place. He was a great college player, but he'll only ever be a decent NBA player, at best. JC is where it's at. And if Cartright wouldn't have had his head up his arse for most of the season, the Bulls would have a heck of a lot more wins. Can you imagine what the Bulls would have accomplished if they had been coached by someone who had inspired confidenced in JC and Eddy? Someone who wasn't yanking them because they missed a shot or had a mishap on D? Can you imagine if JC would have played the whole season with the confidence that he is playing with now? It would have been sick.

If I were JC, I'd go up to Krause and I'd lay it on the line. I'd say you've go two choices, trade me or get rid of Cartright. And if I were Krause, I'd be showing Coach Cartwrong and the rest of his incompentent coaching staff (less Pete Meyers) the door.

Oh yeah, and forget the stupid idea of playing JWill at PG and JC at SG. JC is a bonafide PG, without debate. JWill is a defensive liability and would make a decent back up PG, at best. Rose is the SG. Marshall, ERob, Hassell are SFs. Chandler and Fizer are PFs, and the man in the middle is E-Dubbs. [/QUOTE

Glad to see your posting again!! 

Having Crawford confront JK would be a mistake. This is not magic Johnson talking to jerry west about westhead. This is Crawford talking to JK. I am just as happy as you are about Jamals play! He is showing why JK raved about him. He is the real deal. But I think JK would trade him to prove a point if he came to him and said all or nothing, get rid of BC.


----------



## BTU2K2 (Mar 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know. If we had the 3rd or 2nd pick and we package it along with Jay, I think they would seriously need to consider such a package. BTW, the only two guys I want out of this draft are Darko and Lebrone James.


First off his name is "LeBron James". Second no GM in their right mind would trade the chance for Darko or James for Bulls pick and Jay Williams lmao :laugh: .


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> 1st Choice to Coach the Bulls: Larry Bird
> 2nd Choice: Chuck Daly
> 3rd Choice: Jeff Van Gundy
> 4th Choice: John Paxson (who would probably be an excellent head coach except for the fact that he has too much history with Krause)


Bird wants to be a owner.


----------



## BTU2K2 (Mar 22, 2003)

PS I think tha Knicks kidna just let the bulls do there thing last night. Knicks must be tired lately facing all those goods teams on the road, then travel to no-mans land in Chi-town against a sub-par at best chicago club. Its all gravy in the haystack thou, cuz we all know the bulls cant take the united center on the road next time they come to MSG, aka the place where Jalen Rose gets arrested.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

A couple of response to a couple different posts ...


1. I wasn't really seriously advocating JC confronting Krause with my proposed ultimatum. But you have to admit, JC is in an unique position and could get away with it, if anyone could. Lest not forget that Krause would be seriously validated as a GM-genius if JC turns out to the star player Krause originally touted him to be. If Krause let's JC slip away and JC comes back to abuse the Bulls, Krause even looks more ridiculous. JC is smooth and professional. He doesn't air his complaints to the media (at least not as much as anyone else would have) so he sould easily orchestrate a covert op to eradicate the speaking-impaired, self proclaimed "Teach".

2. I also realize that it is very unlikely that any of the top 3 coaching candidates would ever have a legitimate shot at coaching the Bulls. Maybe the Jerry's make Bird a incentive-laced offer that says that if wins a championship for the Bulls, he will be allowed to purchase a substantial share of the franchise at a discount. Bird could be Head Coach and acting GM. As a coach he could groom a couple of coaching candidates and as GM he could lead and assist the roster moves. I also realize that knowing what we know, neither Jerries would give up ownership or control of the team unless there was some huge in it for them.

3. Regarding Jay Williams ... It's possible that JWill could go to another team and become a solid player (I can't think of what team that would be, but I concede that it's possible). I will also admit that JWill is talented. He obviously handles the balll very well and is a pretty respectable passer. In fact, history has proven that he is even capable of putting up a triple double. However, history has proven time and time again that he's a defensive liability and that he is quick to run off his mouth an bring down his team in the process. History has also proven that he is not a good free throw shooter. I challenge you to find anyone (in the past 15-20 years) who is short and shoots free throws as bad as JWill. You won't find one, cause they don't exisit. If you're that short, you better be able to shoot a simple free throw with consistency. To me, the cons out weigh the pros and the Bulls should trade Williams while his name still carries some weight. Otherwise, kept him and use him as a back up PG (like Travis Best, but not as good). However, I don't think JWil will ever be the kind of guy to accept that type of role. Therefore, trade him!


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Crawford played a brilliant game and basically demolished Ward and Eisely last night but I dont think he hates Cartwright.I think Jamal Crawford has finally figured out what Cartwright wants and is able to give it to him.Boosting Cartwrights confidence in him and also his confidence in himself. 

This is from mike Mccgraws article today in the herald 

http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/sports_story.asp?intID=3770381



> "Coach is giving me more confidence, more leeway to make plays," Crawford said. "The play was for Jalen, but Eddy was open, so I just wanted to get it to him. He's a great finisher down there."



and this quote was from tyson in the same article and interesting as well




> "I'm getting confidence in him running the team," Chandler said. "He brings a pace from the start that's very good for us. Last year and early this year, he didn't really push the ball up and he just kind of settled for the jumper.
> 
> "Everything was crossover, one step, jumper. Now it's like crossover, get to the hole, try to find somebody or shoot on of his little runners. It's really helping the team."



Crawfords play gives the bulls even more flexibility this summer and I think Jay Williams was insurance in case Crawford didnt work out and I think Krause will use Jay and our pick to get the best sf he can get.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Of course Chandler and Cartright are going to kiss up to JC, they better get used to the flavor of crow. JC is a professional and knows that if he says anything derogatory about Coach, he'll lose his starting position, so of course JC isn't going to air his complaints.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Yeah, TC was a big "Jay" supporter for the longest time and kinda alienated JC with comments like "Now with Jay, we have a good PG."

Ouch.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Everyone else may be giving up on Jay, but I will say this publicly for all to hear.


I haven't given up on him. He is going to be a good PG in this league. 

Just wait.


Thats all.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> Everyone else may be giving up on Jay, but I will say this publicly for all to hear.
> 
> 
> ...


Kenny Anderson was a decent pg in the NBA.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> Everyone else may be giving up on Jay, but I will say this publicly for all to hear.
> 
> 
> ...


Speaking for myself, I haven't given up on Jay as a player. I have given up on him and Crawford sharing the PG position.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> 
> 
> Kenny Anderson was a decent pg in the NBA.



The sky is blue. Grass is green. Whats your point?


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> The sky is blue. Grass is green. Whats your point?


If you didn't have a chance to watch Kenny Anderson in college then I suggested you order some tapes of ESPN Classic. Kenny Anderson was absolutely dominating in college. Speaking of game, Jay game is very similar to Anderson game.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> 
> 
> If you didn't have a chance to watch Kenny Anderson in college then I suggested you order some tapes of ESPN Classic. Kenny Anderson was absolutely dominating in college. Speaking of game, Jay game is very similar to Anderson game.



I watched KA in college. My whole point was that I made a post saying I havent given up on Jay. 

You replied with a "Kenny Anderson is a decent PG," which had nothing to do with the post I made. I was talking about not giving up on Jay.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> Of course Chandler and Cartright are going to kiss up to JC, they better get used to the flavor of crow. JC is a professional and knows that if he says anything derogatory about Coach, he'll lose his starting position, so of course JC isn't going to air his complaints.


Why the hell would Chandler need to eat crow about Crawford?

Or Cartwright? BC is now getting great play out of a guard that before only did "crossover, one step, jumper". BC should get a heck of a lot of credit.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

Trading Jay has Nothing to do with giving up on him, its about whats best for the Team. I for one am not concerned about whats best for Jay, what im concerned about is whats best for the Bulls . Trading Jay for Legit Defensive presence at small forward is whats best for this young team. Jay Williams is a redundancy at this point, like someone said.. he was drafted for insurance in case Jamal didnt pan out.. well now Jamal is coming into his own and Jay isnt needed anymore.

Jay will be a really good player, maybe an all star some day but Jamal is better right now and will always be better, at least for what the Bulls are trying to do offensively and defensively.

Now let the trade talks begin.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> Why the hell would Chandler need to eat crow about Crawford?
> ...


Cartwright definately deserves credit for jamal's improvement, up until a month ago, jamal's play didnt seem to improve much from his rookie season. Since the trade deadline passed jamal is playing like a new man. I also give BC credit fot curry's play, he was absolute GARBAGE in the beginning of the year. Lets also not forget Brad Miller, he was a total scrub in Charlotte, and BC turned him into an all star.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JOHNNY_BRAVisimO</b>!
> Trading Jay has Nothing to do with giving up on him, its about whats best for the Team. I for one am not concerned about whats best for Jay, what im concerned about is whats best for the Bulls . Trading Jay for Legit Defensive presence at small forward is whats best for this young team. Jay Williams is a redundancy at this point, like someone said.. he was drafted for insurance in case Jamal didnt pan out.. well now Jamal is coming into his own and Jay isnt needed anymore.
> 
> Jay will be a really good player, maybe an all star some day but Jamal is better right now and will always be better, at least for what the Bulls are trying to do offensively and defensively.
> ...


Right on. Like I've said before, our future team concept begs for a star at the wing position, not at the PG. While I think Jay will be a better pro (even a star), the combination of Crawford at PG with a star at the wing is better than Jay at PG and an average wing.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JOHNNY_BRAVisimO</b>!
> 
> 
> Cartwright definately deserves credit for jamal's improvement, up until a month ago, jamal's play didnt seem to improve much from his rookie season. Since the trade deadline passed jamal is playing like a new man. I also give BC credit fot curry's play, he was absolute GARBAGE in the beginning of the year. Lets also not forget Brad Miller, he was a total scrub in Charlotte, and BC turned him into an all star.


I strongly agree with this too. You're on a roll, JOHNNY. Cartwright's tough love attitude is what finally got through to the young guys.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Cartright is an idiot and has no business Coaching in the NBA. I've said this before and I'll say it again, when the Bulls win, it's inspite of him, not because of him. Cartright could f-up a one car funeral and a wet dream at the same time. To give him credit for JCs progress would be like giving Timmy Pink Floyd credit for Elton Brands.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

LMAO, Michael, all you do is provide "sig" material. Keep posting.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kid Crawford</b>!
> LMAO, Michael, all you do is provide "sig" material. Keep posting.


Ok, I admit, I'm clueless. What does "sig" mean? Seeing that it amuses you, it can't be too bad.

Attached is my son doing an imatation of Coach Cartright when he's trying to think of something to say to the refs, but can't seem to find the words. It's also his best imatation of President Bush, the caption should read, "Strategery"


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> Cartright is an idiot and has no business Coaching in the NBA. I've said this before and I'll say it again, when the Bulls win, it's inspite of him, not because of him. Cartright could f-up a one car funeral and a wet dream at the same time. To give him credit for JCs progress would be like giving Timmy Pink Floyd credit for Elton Brands.


Enough with the hypebole. Care to give a solid logic why you feel that BC is weak?


----------

